# Which wake word for Echo?



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just curious what others are doing, as I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I picked Alexa, as I use the word Amazon a lot in discussions with hubby.   But it may depend on which is easier for the Echo to understand if hubby decides to use it.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I picked Alexa, as I use the word Amazon a lot in discussions with hubby.  But it may depend on which is easier for the Echo to understand if hubby decides to use it.
> 
> Betsy


Good point on "Amazon" being more likely to come up in conversations.

The silly part of me wants to use "Afghanistan banana stand". Bonus points to whoever gets that reference -- without asking Echo to look it up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'd like to make up my own word, too....maybe in the future.

Betsy


----------



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

We are using "Alexa."  As others have mentioned, "Amazon" comes up too much in regular conversations.  I really hope that they allow us to choose our own word soon.  My kids are dying to name it "Jarvis."


----------

